# [cups] Unsupported character set "iso-8859-15"

## Baf le vosgien

Hello

je viens de faire une mise à jour de ma gentoo et donc cups est passé à la version 1.3.4-r3.

Mais maintenant quand je veux imprimer, le /var/log/cups/error_log me sort le message suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> Unsupported character set "iso-8859-15"!

 

J'ai enlevé dans mon /etc/locale.gen se qui correspondé à du iso-8859-XX et maintenant sa marche, mais plus eclipse!!!

Donc j'ai du remettre les iso-8859-XX dans mon locale.gen pour que eclipse remarche ( + d'autre trucs qui déconnés comme inkscape...)

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a eu se problème avec cups et si il la résolu?Last edited by Baf le vosgien on Tue Nov 20, 2007 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Bah, brutal mais... passe en utf-8.

Je l'ai fait y a trois mois  :Wink: 

----------

## Baf le vosgien

Ba justement c'est trop brutal, je veux pas. Après j'ai plein de soft qui déconnent comme eclipse ou des soft qui marche quand anglais comme inkscape, gimp....

 :Crying or Very sad:  Je veux resté en iso-8859-15   :Sad: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Baf le vosgien wrote:*   

> Ba justement c'est trop brutal, je veux pas. Après j'ai plein de soft qui déconnent comme eclipse ou des soft qui marche quand anglais comme inkscape, gimp....
> 
>  Je veux resté en iso-8859-15  

 

Je sais pas pour eclipse, mais pour le reste tout est en français/utf8. Ptit problème de config c'est tout.

----------

## Baf le vosgien

Je suis pas un pro en gentoo (pc du taf).

Je veux bien passer en utf8, c'est vrai j'ai peut être un problème de configuration, mais ou?

Je viens de faire un tour de mes fichiers de config, make, conf.d ils me semble correct.

A par le locale.gen j'ai trouvé aucun fichier conf de la gentoo qui parle de l'utf8 ou de l'iso-8859-xx. Donc je vois pas.

Pour l'instant j'ai masqué les version de cups supérieur à la 1.3.4-r1 pour pouvoir réinstallé la 1.2.12-r3 et aussi pouvoir resté en iso-8859.

J'ai une petit question, dans le fichier locale.gen on peut avoir plusieurs lignes de décoché (utf8 + iso-8859-15 + iso-8859-1[/b]?

----------

## yoyo

Juste comme ça en passant, ton noyau est bien compilé avec les supports de ces encodages ?

Enjoy !

----------

## Baf le vosgien

Dans mon noyau > file systems > Native Language support j'ai iso-8859-1 et utf8 en dur et le reste en module.

Je vais essayer de recompiler mon noyau avec iso-8859-15 en dur.

----------

